# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Pernah kemasukan apa saja kolam KOI anda ?

## Slametkurniawan

Selain, Ikan KOI, apakah ada penghuni lainnya yang masuk ke sana ?
Di tempat saya sering masuk biawak, berbagai ukuran, :

----------


## joshe

Wuihhh  :Faint2: 
Koinya apa aman2 aja om?ga dimakan sama biawaknya?
trus nangkep biawaknya susah ga om?
kalo airnya ga jernih bisa ga kelihatan itu biawaknya tau2 sudah habis ikan sekolam..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

selama ini, untung tidak apa2 Om.
Tangkapnya pake serokan ikan.

----------


## soralokita

Walah... 
kok bisa ya om..
luar biasa nih biawak, sampe bisa masuk kolam yang sangat terjaga lingkungannya..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hari ini tertangkap ular Cobra 1 m  :Ohwell:

----------


## Soegianto

> Hari ini tertangkap ular Cobra 1 m


Serem.....hati2 ada sarangnya

----------


## LDJ

kolam pernah kemasukan ular pohon, sama tikus got hiiyy

kalau kolam om Slamet mungkin karena banyak binatang mangsanya di situ (prey) seperti kelinci, burung, unggas, jadi mengundang predator

----------


## Elecson

Kolam saya sih sering kemasukan Kodok. Pernah gara gara itu ikan sakit.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tertangkap seekor biawak lagi....

----------


## joshe

> Tertangkap seekor biawak lagi....


edannnnnn om, baru seminggu yang lalu ada tikus mati di chamber filter perkiraan 1 hari bangkainya, kemungkinan karena kena racun tikus dari tetangga tp untungnya masih aman dan tidak terjadi apa2 di kolam...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bahaya om kalau membusuk di chamber.

----------


## joshe

> Bahaya om kalau membusuk di chamber.


nah itu untungnya belum sampai membusuk bangkainya, 
biasa yang saya control tiap pagi & malam chamber 1 untuk dripping air.
kalo masuk ke chamber lainnya lain lagi ceritanya om bisa2 seminggu baru ketahuan pas mau backwash

----------

